# gamekeeper catapult



## gamekeeper john

The link below is a video of all my designs from the gamekeeper range, i have no problem if anybody wants to make any of the designs for there own personal use, and i have no problem with them posting pictures here on the forum.
Also i will be selling the multiplex catapult blanks of all my designs soon at £5 each, they will be made from top quality 18mm birch multiplex, theres a few people here on the forum who have had blanks of me before and i'm sure they will tell you the quality of them. 
And as i say feel free to coppy any of my designs for your own personal use, all the best "gamekeeper john"


----------



## radray

I am not woodworking savvy so I will most likely keep buying slingshots from people who knows what they are doing. So the vendors here will be seeing more of my money. Keep up the good work everyone.

Raymond


----------



## shot in the foot

I can vouch for the blanks, i got 4 of ebay, you can have a lot of fun making one offs with them, the 2 end ones have light bands on now for my grandsons, well worth £5 , jeff


----------



## orcrender

First time I ever visited your e bay store and found it empty John. Guess you are restocking.


----------



## e~shot

orcrender said:


> First time I ever visited your e bay store and found it empty John. Guess you are restocking.


May be all the catties are *SOLD OUT*


----------



## shot in the foot

e~shot said:


> First time I ever visited your e bay store and found it empty John. Guess you are restocking.


May be all the catties are *SOLD OUT*








[/quote]

i think John said he was moving home so it could be that, jeff


----------



## Jim Williams

Is there any chance you could post some templates up? I really fancy making a the V design, great looking catapults by the way!


----------



## Rapier

Hey G.K. John, Just wanted to say thanks for your selfless offer of your designs. There all very good and I know they'ed all work great as you never seem to miss with 'em. Also I'm rather proud you chose to make your own version of the 'Hype-x one' The one you made is a real beauty. Mine shoots very well but I do get hand slap with lighter ammo so I wear a cycling glove which fixes that.

Love your work (and your crazy shooting)

Thanks again


----------



## Jim Williams

Rapier said:


> Hey G.K. John, Just wanted to say thanks for your selfless offer of your designs. There all very good and I know they'ed all work great as you never seem to miss with 'em. Also I'm rather proud you chose to make your own version of the 'Hype-x one' The one you made is a real beauty. Mine shoots very well but I do get hand slap with lighter ammo so I wear a cycling glove which fixes that.
> 
> Love your work (and your crazy shooting)
> 
> Thanks again


Can you send me a link to where you found the designs please Rapier, I don't seem to be able to find em??


----------



## Slingshots rule

can u post the patterns please thanks.
SR


----------



## Daniel J

so...pdfs?


----------



## gamekeeper john

i dont have pdf's i only have my stencils made, i will post a pic of them all shortly on squared paper so you can scale from it, thanks john


----------



## Daniel J

i guess i could trace from the paper. thanks john.


----------



## bj000

hey john, i will do up some graphic art work for you ( photoshop documents for your designs ) for a couple rough cut blanks you may have laying around.. ones that didnt quite make the grade...


----------



## HP Slingshots

Is there a pdf template for the pocket poacher? Love that one 

-Epic


----------

